# LUKS: No Keyboard, No Monitor NO SERIAL PORT

## bastibasti

Hi all, 

my old server was encrypted. Now I used to have serial console for password entering. 

My new server doesn't have a serial port. What options do I have?

----------

## chithanh

Put dropbear in initramfs?

----------

## bastibasti

can genkernel handle that??

----------

## Mad Merlin

If you're not tied to the idea of full disk encryption, you can have a slim root/boot that is unencrypted, then you ssh in after it boots and mount the rest of your partitions, which contain the sensitive data.

----------

